# 8/20 Trip Points Posted



## Bob Dylan (Aug 29, 2009)

Just checked AGR Account and they posted the 200 regular points for my return trip AUS-TPL-AUS!what is weird is that the TPL-AUS return was shown as

'Date traveled" 8/19 and the AUS-TPL starting leg was shown as "Date traveled" 8/20!Guess this is the time travel the OP mentioned! :lol: I know the bonus points for the summer promotion will post later and hopefully well all get our x amount of bonus points in Oct.,Im betting on the under! :lol:

I know Alan mentioned about tickets traveling long distances on trains in one direction and having to be shipped to processing centers but I guess they

have ESP to know I traveled back home on 8/19 from a trip I originated on 8/20! :blink: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 29, 2009)

The "date traveled" is based on when the train departed from it's origin. Normally it doesn't matter, unless you need to travel on a specific date.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 29, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Just checked AGR Account and they posted the 200 regular points for my return trip AUS-TPL-AUS!what is weird is that the TPL-AUS return was shown as 'Date traveled" 8/19 and the AUS-TPL starting leg was shown as "Date traveled" 8/20!Guess this is the time travel the OP mentioned! :lol: I know the bonus points for the summer promotion will post later and hopefully well all get our x amount of bonus points in Oct.,Im betting on the under! :lol:
> 
> I know Alan mentioned about tickets traveling long distances on trains in one direction and having to be shipped to processing centers but I guess they
> 
> have ESP to know I traveled back home on 8/19 from a trip I originated on 8/20! :blink: :lol:


Glad you got your points quickly! Although most of my Jun-Jul trips have been posted, I'm still waiting for my 6/26 travel to be posted. Spoke to an AGR supervisor a number of weeks ago about it and another problem, but I'm still in a holding pattern over my train station! Hopefully they'll get resolved before my trip next summer! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 29, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked AGR Account and they posted the 200 regular points for my return trip AUS-TPL-AUS!what is weird is that the TPL-AUS return was shown as 'Date traveled" 8/19 and the AUS-TPL starting leg was shown as "Date traveled" 8/20!Guess this is the time travel the OP mentioned! :lol: I know the bonus points for the summer promotion will post later and hopefully well all get our x amount of bonus points in Oct.,Im betting on the under! :lol:
> ...


Thats cause you live in NY Joe!Think about moving South or West where the winters are warmer,the summers are mellower and the beer is colder and the people are friendlier!But seriously,guess your points come from NY or WAS since Amtrak has so many people there,is that a processing center for AGR?Also dont you ride the Auto train in the fall,seems like I remember a post to this effect or do I need to check into the home!


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 30, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Jim, we were going to move to Arizona, but when we had a family vote our three family cats won out and with a vote of three to two, our cats won out over my wife and myself. So here we sit, soon to enjoy all the snow and ice! :unsure:

Regardless of where our points come from, the June trip on the LSL should have processed especially since our trip on the LSL in July posted several weeks ago!

Now for the question of your checking into the home; I'll leave that for others to judge. I didn't state that I rode the Auto Train in the fall, but I have stated that I have paid reservations to take the Auto Train down to Florida and back in July. Perhaps finding a 50/50 part time home might be a possibility!


----------



## alanh (Aug 30, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> The "date travelled" is based on when the train departed from it's origin. Normally it doesn't matter, unless you need to travel on a specific date.


That's not the issue in my case. The SSL departed NOL on Wednesday, 8/19 and I boarded it in TUS on Thursday, 8/20. The points posted as Tuesday, 8/18.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 30, 2009)

My 2010 trip to PDX points have already posted yesterday! :lol: (They figured they would do it early - because it's so time consuming - so they can count all the 8/20 travel!  )


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 31, 2009)

My two 8/20 segments have not yet posted, but the two 8/21 segments have. Hmmmmm.

Maybe PHL and PGH were faster to get their ticket to San Antonio than WAS and BOS (If that is where the NE Regional ended).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 31, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> My 2010 trip to PDX points have already posted yesterday! :lol: (They figured they would do it early - because it's so time consuming - so they can count all the 8/20 travel!  )


You must have missed the AGR notice while you were on the train that they will no longer award points and bonus points for abusers of their program,ie in no case will points be awarded for trips inn excess of 10 in the same year to the same destination!(ie PDX)!No wonder everyone is having problems with points posting,the staff are calling in sick from the overload of posting your never ending circle of America! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 31, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > My 2010 trip to PDX points have already posted yesterday! :lol: (They figured they would do it early - because it's so time consuming - so they can count all the 8/20 travel!  )
> ...


I saw that notice too, but you forgot to mention that it specified that it applies to The Traveler Only! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 31, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


It's a good thing that I'm only going 9 times next year!  (Can't make it in October, June and February! :lol: )


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 31, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Ut-oh! Amtrak is going to need more stimilus money!


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Aloha

Or just give it to us we will then give it to Amtrak, we all win.


----------



## alanh (Sep 1, 2009)

I faxed in a request to fix the posting date last Friday, and it's showing fixed today. Rather than changing the existing record, they reposted it as 8/20 and debited 100 points for the original as a "manual adjustment".


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 2, 2009)

They still have not posted my two 8/20 segments. How long should I wait (if at all) before I turn in a missing points request?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2009)

Talked with AGR today re my request for missing points from three months ago!(I sent in the e-mail form/mailed a copy

of the tix/called etc.)The agent I tried to talk with(was she in Asia,she could barely speak English?)looked it up and told me that someone would call me in the next 5 days,maybe what I sent was lost in the mail?Its only 1,200 points so what me worry?LOL(no disrespect meant against hard working asians/just hope the call center is still in the US and Uncle Sam still delivers mail,perhaps I shoulda used Fed-Ex or UPS!!!)


----------



## AlanB (Sep 2, 2009)

Jim,

The call center is in Canada, someplace in Queebec Province. So while she wasn't in Asia or overseas, she wasn't in the US either. Most likely you got someone who speaks French as their primary language.


----------



## alanh (Sep 2, 2009)

They say wait three weeks, then use this form.

You can also fax a copy of your stub along with a note asking for credit (give your name and contact info and AGR number) to 1-800-456-9354.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Jim,
> The call center is in Canada, someplace in Queebec Province. So while she wasn't in Asia or overseas, she wasn't in the US either. Most likely you got someone who speaks French as their primary language.


Thanks for the info Alan,as you know the mail goes to Minn, so guess the dog sleds take awhile to get across the frozen tundra even in the summer! :lol: (also raises another question:joint Candada/US project;why no VIA/Amtrak passes or AGR points on VIA trips?)


----------



## AlanB (Sep 2, 2009)

The call center is in Canada because the contractor, Carlson, that Amtrak hired to administrate the program moved the center there. It wasn't Amtrak's choice.

As for a joint program, anything is possible but it would require some agreement and coordination between Amtrak and VIA to pull it off. Additionally, one program or the other would have to revalue its points since one VIA Rail point is worth more than one Amtrak point.


----------

